# how to aim a dankung?



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Guys I just bought a dankung(I believe it is the palm thunder model
(I bought a cheap one from Mercado livre)) and it is very nice
(I can carry it around in my pocket )
But im having a hard time hiting the target. It is like 2 hits out of 10 shoots(still a beginner)
So could any of you people with more experience give me some hints on how to shoot properly and also some aiming tips?


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Distance? Shooting style? 
For example if you shoot gangsta style at not more than ten meters... You must aim one or two cm over the fork... More distance means you have to higher ur slingshot


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

There is lot to be said about this subject, but I suggest that for now you study Bill Hays videos and see if anything there suits your shooting requirements.

Just go to his web site: http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html and click on "How to Shoot" section in the manu at the left side of the page.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Ty everyone  gonna see those videos in a min. But about the shooting style... I hold it sideways(horizantaly?) and try to line the tubes (already watched some videos)but I am used to hold the slingshot im my right hand(not strongh enough to use the left) and my dominat eye is the right eye so i also have so aiming trouble.
Should i train my left hand or maybe my left eye? Or is there another way?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Welllllll, sideways "gangsta" or held up/down vertically depends on which is more comfortable FOR YOU. Skeletal structure is the important variable. Some hold at 45 degrees too. For example I simply can't torque myself to shoot vertically, my arm doesn't work that way so I've always shot since childhood, sideways gangsta but Jorg Sprave, a noted slingshot innovator and producer, shoots vertically most of the time in his videos. So it just depends on you.

I suggest you close your eyes with a slingshot in your grip and hold it out in the shooting stance, without pulling the bands. Now relax and hold it using the most comfortable position you can. Open your eyes...that is your shooting style.

I am right handed but hold the frame in my right hand, quite the opposite of most right handers. But I'm pretty much ambidextrous also. It amounts to whatever is the most natural and comfortable to you. But to be honest, due to a military mishap long ago, I lost the center vision in my right eye so I HAVE to aim with my left eye, making a right hand hold mandatory.

A third point and Bill Hays brings this out in his video collection of tutorials, is usually everyone has a "dominant eye", that is, the eye that seems to dominate. Use that eye as your aiming eye and the opposite hand for you to hold the frame.

These are only suggestions, it's ultimately up to you, 100%.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Ty for the tips 
I made some changes to my rubber tubes, mostly the position(as soon as I find out how to post pictures here i will show you guys) but the training today i got a liking to shoot it at 45°(and it made a gigantic diference) also i am aiming it with the "gut feeling" and its working


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

drigo said:


> Ty everyone  gonna see those videos in a min. But about the shooting style... I hold it sideways(horizantaly?) and try to line the tubes (already watched some videos)but I am used to hold the slingshot im my right hand(not strongh enough to use the left) and my dominat eye is the right eye so i also have so aiming trouble.
> Should i train my left hand or maybe my left eye? Or is there another way?


I think is better to base your style on your dominant eye. So holding with the left hand.
Maybe your left hand is too weak for holding the frame, but probably your left hand is weaker to drawing, holding, and release correctly the pouch with heavy setup.
I think is more important the second, and is easier to training the hand which hold the frame.
I.e. you can take a bottle of water (1-2 kg) and hold it with straight arm for a few seconds, then repeat for few time...


----------



## Okno20 (Oct 6, 2015)

Aim tip with palm thunder model:






shooting style of dankung:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Turn frame sideways... center target above the two tubes.... experiment to figure out anchor point for various distances.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45146-aiming-question/?hl=aiming#entry562104


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Ty everyone


----------

